# 100a fuse, How to uninstall/install?



## Pstreicher (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello all, I have a '99 Pathfinder and a blown 100 amp fuse at the moment. Stupid me, I went to replace the battery and didn't pay attention to the poles and yep, blew it. I didn't realize you could buy a battery with the polarity/poles reversed on the battery. So, I drove back to Wal-Mart and got the correct battery and installed it but got no power when turning the key. I opened the fuse box next to the battery and with a flashlight I could see the 100a fuse was blown. I tried everything I could to pull it out even using a pair of vise grips but ended up crushing the thing to pieces. I've never see any fuse like this. How is it installed? I did some searching and think I found out that it is somehow fastened from underneath. But, is it possible to unbolt the fuse box from the chassis and will I be able to turn it over with slack from the wiring and unbolt this one fuse? I did manage to find out from these forums also that the fuse is a FLM100 type and I was able to find a good pic from a fuse maker's site, Bussmann.com. I'm going to go take a look after I make my morning coffee. I also want to ask, is it possible that anything else might be blown along with this fuse for making such a dumb mistake that I did.
I've always gotten and given lots of help from these forums. It seems this is the only place people in need can get some honest and free advice/help. Thanks to all of you in advance.
Paul in Tampa


----------

